# Indicator lights on Trailer Board not working.



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a B574 2002 Ducato front end. 
I have just tested the trailer board lights for the first time in preparation for the season and the indicators don't work anywhere when I plug it in. 
The board works OK on my car. The lights on the van just flash very faintly. I guess the Hymer electrics need some modification. Any information to solve the matter gratefully received.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*T-board*

sounds like an earthing problem to me........usually is......on the hymer side i would say........good luck


----------



## skipworth (Dec 29, 2006)

IT SOUNDS AS IF YOU HAVE A BAD EARTH ON THE VAN SOCKET. THE EARTH IS USUALLY THE WHITE WIRE.

I HOPE THIS IS OF SOME ASSISTANCE TO YOU. 
SKIPWORTH


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Possibly a bad flasher relay?

Keith


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Do the contacts on the Hymer need cleaning or, opening up a little. Always spray mine with electrical cleaner before using.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*lighting board*

Probably nothing to do with it but, who fitted your towing electrics. I had mine done by Towtal when they fitted the towbar and they wired the indicators back to front. I have had 2 lighting boards and had to alter the wiring on both to get them to work.

Ok I know I should have altered the plug at the van end, I would have thought someone like Towtal would have known better.

Pete


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> I have just tested the trailer board lights for the first time in preparation for the season and the indicators don't work anywhere when I plug it in. The board works OK on my car. The lights on the van just flash very faintly.


Have to agree with Slaphead - sounds like a bad earth on the van - have a look at http://www.motorcycle.co.uk/trailer_wiring_codes.html to see the correct wiring colours and which wire goes to which pin.

HTH
Keith S


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. 
I forgot to mention that the other lights on the board are OK and I believe that there is only one common earth (one socket system) so I assumed that was OK. I've dug out a wiring diagram for single socket installations so I'll put my waterproofs on and have a check with a volt meter. 
Incidentally I believe the van was fitted with the towbar & electrics by Hymer Germany before delivery.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Problem Solved. 

I found a Jaeger relay box under the chassis. After much pondering of the circuit board mounting 4 relays I decided it had to be a bad earth or a lack of 12volts. The earth was checked and remade, there appeared to be no 12v but I eventually found a blown fuse and a broken shorting wire in a loom. All well now.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

We have always done our own wiring on all our vehicles to the tow bar. It is always best to double the diameter of the earth wire as this has to at times run the brake lights, side lights, and one indicator lamp. This can be up to 75 watt Or 6.25 amp If the earth wire is to small this will start to cause a volt drop also always clean the plug and socket with WD 40.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------

